# awdofgum's avatar v2



## Awdofgum (Mar 15, 2008)

Should i change my avatar to this one?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 15, 2008)

i kinda like your current one better :]


----------



## Dylan (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah stick with the current one


----------



## JPH (Mar 16, 2008)

I like the new one better...has dimensions and shiz.

Both look good though


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 16, 2008)

i was bored...
v3:


----------



## MystikEkoez (Mar 16, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> i was bored...
> v3:


But then we can't see it anymore. o_o


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 20, 2008)

THey all look cool, really, where is that character from?


----------

